# More Than Mozart - CD Course



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

I purchased this course and have been quite impressed with it. Eight CD's and book can be had at Shop.com for $25. Originally it was offered at B&N.

Synopsis
PORTABLE PROFESSOR™ is a series of exciting and informative lectures recorded by some of today's most renowned university and college professors. Each course introduces listeners to fascinating, and sometimes startling, insights into the intellectual forces that shape our understanding of the world. Each package includes 14 riveting lectures presented by notable professors as well as a book-length course guide.

Music is experienced temporally as well as aurally, passing before our ears in an instant yet creating a cumulative emotional dynamic that amounts to far more than the sum of its parts. In this inviting series of lectures that is neither history nor theory, Professor Richard Freedman trains the listener to better discern the color and texture in music, to distinguish among its rhythmic patterns, and to recognize certain established classical forms.

COURSE LECTURES



Preliminary Thoughts and Encouragements
On Musical Timbre
Listening to Texture
Listening to Melody
Listening to Rhythm and Meter
Listening to Harmony
Kinds of Music
Concerning Musical Representation
Listening to Musical History
Listening to Musical Forms: Sectional
Listening to Musical Forms: Continuous
Hearing Minuets, and Other Dance Forms
Sonatas and Cycles
Fantasy and Fugue

Richard Freedman is Chair of the Department of Music at Haverford College, where he teaches music history. His interests range from the music of sixteenth-century France and Italy to jazz and the music of South Asia. He earned his M.A. and Ph.D. at the University of Pennsylvania, where he taught before joining the faculty at Haverford in 1986. He has published numerous articles and books on the history of music, including The Chansons of Orlando di Lasso and Their Protestant Listeners: Music, Piety, and Print in Sixteenth-Century France.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Would you say these are entry level lectures? They sound interesting if they're closer to intermediate level musicology. I mean - I already know what a minuet sounds like, for instance. I even know what passepieds sound like. Still if they're entertaining . . .


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Basic to Intermediate*

I would say basic to intermediate. The problem is I have been reeading about classical music for awhile, I have about three bookshelfs full of books so I would guess that I am not at the beginner stage.

The lectures are good with a good long sample of music to hear demonstrated what he discusses.

I'll try to send you a private email.

Thanks


----------

